# Insulating my unattached Garage in Chicago - Need help!



## TheDirtyBurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi guys,
Trying to finally get my 2.5 car unattached garage insulated. I live in Chicago and will not be using the garage for much more than drinking in the winter and maybe some misc. projects here and there. It looks like I will have to go with R13, which is fine. My question is faced or unfaced? It is a simple frame garage, no drywall or anything, all the wood is exposed on the inside and covered by vinyl siding on the outside. Do I need the vapor barrier the kraft will provide or should I go unfaced? I am doing the walls first and would like to do the ceiling/rafters as well. Again, everything is open, I doubt I will actually build an attic as it is small, but it may happen some day. Any thoughts? Sorry if I misused any words/terms - I am new to all of this.

Thanks guys
tim


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?c=home_sealing.hm_improvement_insulation_table

Yes your going to need kraft faced.
Your also going to have to install sheetrock once it's insulated. Exposed kraft paper is a fire hazzard.

Do you have soffit vents and a ridge vent on the roof?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how are you going to heat it, and will it be always heated ?


----------



## TheDirtyBurger (Nov 26, 2008)

I am not sure which type of vent it is. It is in the middle of the roof and is square, nothing special. The garage roofline itself does not have any soffits or gutters or anything like that.


----------



## TheDirtyBurger (Nov 26, 2008)

I am not 100% sure how I will heat it. Ideally I would like a woodstove but I would settle for an electric heater from HD or something. Regardless, the garage would not be heated 24/7, only when being utilized.


----------



## TheDirtyBurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Also I am pretty sure there is nothing wrapping the frame and it is just bare wood underneath the siding.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

you are going to need a monster sized electric heater to get any kind of usefull heat. and your electric bill is going to go through the roof. been there, done that.
i use a 30k-55k propane torpedo type heater. it works pretty good. in a non-insulated 2 1/2 car. except when it is REALLY cold out, it takes longer to get up to a ok temp. 

i also drink and listen to tunes, and the occasional little projects. my advice, get a heater like mine and 2 20# tanks, and a bunch of beer. then your good to go. 

oh, make sure you don't have any large air leaks in the garage. small ones are ok/good.


----------



## TheDirtyBurger (Nov 26, 2008)

Fixin
Do you think I should even bother insulating? Which burb are you in? I live in Mount Greenwood, we should party!
tim


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

well, everyone is different. as they say "YMMV". but i felt no need to insulate. also, i don't think you could put a wood burning fireplace in your garage ? those can put off some real heat. but, saying this, don't expect it to get cozzy warm in there ,ymmv. but i dressed warm and had no problems with it. 

i lived in mount greenwood in the early 90's, for 1 year. i rented a garden apt. 1 block west of 108 & kedzie. 
i used to go to ERIC THE REDS all the time. 
i am now west of orland park. 

we will party ! but not together. i don't drink&drive anymore. i pushed my luck waaaay to long doing that. it ain't worth getting busted anymore. but, since i will be partying tonight (thanx to the obama economy, i have 2 unpaid days off) i will have a beer for ya (while i can still afford beer)


----------

